# Hannah Woolmer - Violin Soloist Lark Ascending 'Feelings?'



## thewoolmermusicgroup (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi I wish to ask for information on how I can publish Hannah's fantastic solo performances. I run a music company called The Woolmer Music Group and it has been doing fantastically well, but one side of our business is promoting Hannah Woolmer, she performs with great passion and brings her solo work into her own, and we have promoted a single of Lark Ascending I have attached a link of you to view 



 we have also promoting her in many recitals across the uk, but I want to get her to the next level any ideas?


----------

